# Jays wax Britannia



## binky151

Ive been the same as most people in my area and buying products mostly online or the occasional bit from halfords or other motor factors, recently seen a place on britannia industrial estate called jayswax seems to have a good following on facebook and a tidy website with a good range including their own products which are very reasonably priced just wondering if any one has used them or could recommend any of their products


----------



## Luke M

Guys name is Jason. He's a nice guy and makes some nice waxes. He's very approachable if you wanted to message him.


----------



## binky151

Im going to call in to the shop I think, be great to be able to see the products and leave a store with what I want or need the same day rather then getting the better half to wait in for a delivery


----------



## Hufty

Where is the shop ?


----------



## cheekymonkey

Hufty said:


> Where is the shop ?


wales :lol::lol:


----------



## binky151

Its in aberbargoed caerphilly area of south wales


----------



## Minimiller

I did a full wash a few days ago

Applied Autoglym HD wax buffed off
Then I applied Jayswax Strawberry Show wax

Its quite an oily wax not sure how the wax you are looking at is??

But it went on easier then the autoglym and came off easier.

the autoglym wax leaves a nice shiny finish on my cooper s (electric blue)

but when I topped it with the jayswax it looked wet and the flakes just popped like ive never seen before so ill definitely be using it again.


Durability wise I did my girlfriends car and its lasted about 2 months (Beading) 


Hope this helps


----------



## Minimiller

I got the refreshers Wax and the Strawberry hubba bubba show wax, a microfiber cloth and a wowos applicator all for 13quid which if I say so was a bargain =) works out as about 5 quid a pot


----------



## binky151

Gave some v2 show wax a go this afternoon seemed pretty good easy on and off and a great shine had some jays wax sealer to try too but going to save it til next time


----------



## Arpuc

I've called by the shop a couple of times and I'm yet to find it open.


----------



## Luke M

Arpuc said:


> I've called by the shop a couple of times and I'm yet to find it open.


Message Jason on facebook. He works full time and is at the shop in his spare time.


----------



## Arpuc

OK will do. thanks


----------



## st1965

I live about 3 miles from this place and didnt know this shop existed ! Then again im not on farcebook so that might explain it !! Maybe pop over tomorrow on the off chance he will be there.


----------



## Welshquattro1

You can get him on Instagram as well


----------



## Arpuc

Thanks all. Opening times are on facecloth

Shop times starting from 27th May
Tuesday 5.45pm till 9pm
Thursday 5pm till 8pm
Friday 5.45pm till 8pm
Saturday 3pm till 8pm


----------



## littlejack

Has anyone got the exact address and postcode. Ta


----------



## Welshquattro1

littlejack said:


> Has anyone got the exact address and postcode. Ta


CF81 9EP is the postcode. I just noticed you are not far from me :thumb:


----------



## littlejack

Welshquattro1 said:


> CF81 9EP is the postcode. I just noticed you are not far from me :thumb:


Thanks. Roughly where you to.


----------



## st1965

littlejack said:


> Has anyone got the exact address and postcode. Ta


Its on a small industial estate built on the old brittania colliery site in aberbargoed. The enterance is right opposite t and g car sales ( pengam ) aberbargoed. Probably easier for you to go over heads of the valleys road to bargoed turn off, go down past bargoed ( on bypass ) to pengam traffic lights, turn left, go down the dip in the road and up the hill the other side to the crossroads at the top, turn left and its half a mile on the left !


----------



## Welshquattro1

littlejack said:


> Thanks. Roughly where you to.


Abergavenny.lol


----------



## littlejack

Welshquattro1 said:


> Abergavenny.lol


Not to far. I'm just above the snow. Lol


----------



## Welshquattro1

littlejack said:


> Not to far. I'm just above the snow. Lol


Haha yeah that's true!


----------



## S3LDM

I been getting all of my products from Jason over the last couple of months. He is a great guy to be fair and very helpful. I popped over Sunday for the opening of the new premises and to be fair he has a lot of stock there, nice to have a browse around a shop instead of scrolling through a website.

It’s my go to place now, sorry Polished Bliss


----------

